# Moebius B9 Robot - Base?



## hamiltonpl (Mar 29, 2006)

I am mulling over how to best light my B9 Robot kit. I have the VoodooFX card but it seems a bit big to stuff into the kit. I am also considering purchasing the Mechalabs lighting because it offers better chest/belly lighting I think.

Having said that I am not sure how to best hide the electronics/battery etc. So the idea of putting this into some sort of base is percolating with me.

Any ideas out there? Examples? Would love to see some pics of how you have hidden the added lighting wiring etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I am planning on building a base with a control panel next to the robot; like he is on the J2. The reason is that the power pack will be the "switch" that will turn on the Robot. In order to turn it off you have to pull the power pack. I need a spot to hold the power pack when not in use so it will be on the control panel base. I want to design it to look similar to the one in the show, so a lot of screen caps I will need to get.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Opus Penguin said:


> I am planning on building a base with a control panel next to the robot; like he is on the J2. The reason is that the power pack will be the "switch" that will turn on the Robot. In order to turn it off you have to pull the power pack. I need a spot to hold the power pack when not in use so it will be on the control panel base. I want to design it to look similar to the one in the show, so a lot of screen caps I will need to get.


That's an AWESOME idea!:thumbsup:


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

Opus Penguin said:


> I am planning on building a base with a control panel next to the robot; like he is on the J2. The reason is that the power pack will be the "switch" that will turn on the Robot. In order to turn it off you have to pull the power pack. I need a spot to hold the power pack when not in use so it will be on the control panel base. I want to design it to look similar to the one in the show, so a lot of screen caps I will need to get.


How about the panel on the lower deck.
You could have a switch on the panel to activate the robot in his magnetic lock.


----------



## hamiltonpl (Mar 29, 2006)

This sounds really good. Thanks.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

jimkirk said:


> How about the panel on the lower deck.
> You could have a switch on the panel to activate the robot in his magnetic lock.


Yep! That was the idea.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I had been bouncing around ideas for a base for my B9. But I wanted something that would keep the dust off the model as well. Then the other week I was the local flea market. And I found something that I could use.

I have always liked the Franklin mint B9 with the J2 as it's base. And the glass dome that kept it dust free. At the flea market I found an old Trendmasters Jupiter 2 ! It was a little scuffed up. And the windows scratched up bad. And the lid of the saucer was missing. As was the cyro-tubes and characters. But I got it for $2.00. And I found a glass dome the right size on Ebay for $20.00.

So I plan to fix up the J2 with a paint job. Gut the interior. Replace the windows with clear styrene. And make a base for my B9 similar to the Franklin mint B9.
And if I decide to go with light and sound. Then there's plenty of room in the inner walls on the toy.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

jimkirk said:


> How about the panel on the lower deck.
> You could have a switch on the panel to activate the robot in his magnetic lock.


Yea. Lower level docking station. I bet someone does it in aftermarket resin.....


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

kdaracal said:


> Yea. Lower level docking station. I bet someone does it in aftermarket resin.....


That would be nice, and a lot easier.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

You can always paint up an out-of-date CD (or a DVD of The Godfather, Part III) as the Robots' magnetic lock. The dimensions are PERFECT!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Seaview said:


> You can always paint up an out-of-date CD (or a DVD of The Godfather, Part III) as the Robots' magnetic lock. The dimensions are PERFECT!


Thats not a bad idea. In every "cake" pack of CDs or DVD blanks comes a clear plastic disc which can be flush mounted in a base painted in the magnetic lock floor configuration and lit from beneath. That would look cool! Are you listening Fernando Mureb?


----------



## hamiltonpl (Mar 29, 2006)

I like the idea of the clear plastic disc for the magnetic lock floor. But, to hide the wiring into the base - seems like a lot of wires will be going through some sort of hole. I want it hidden as much as possible. Good idea though.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Seaview said:


> You can always paint up an out-of-date CD (or a DVD of The Godfather, Part III) as the Robots' magnetic lock. The dimensions are PERFECT!


I'd love to see a good screen grab of that prop area....


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

hamiltonpl said:


> I like the idea of the clear plastic disc for the magnetic lock floor. But, to hide the wiring into the base - seems like a lot of wires will be going through some sort of hole. I want it hidden as much as possible. Good idea though.


Wouldn't there already be a hole in the center of the disc?
Just run the wires straight down then across to the power supply and or switch.
The floor will most likely need to be painted but what color?
I am not sure if the floor is seen in a color episode.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

jimkirk said:


> Wouldn't there already be a hole in the center of the disc?
> Just run the wires straight down then across to the power supply and or switch.
> The floor will most likely need to be painted but what color?
> I am not sure if the floor is seen in a color episode.


There is a hole in the center of the disc, and you'd have to sand it to diffuse the light-and its broken up into wedges so its doubtful the wires would be seen once the robot is mounted in the center. I guess you can tell the color of the floor even from B&W episodes-if its dark, its brown and if the area is light, its tan. Wasn't he in the center of the floor?


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

The floor, as far as I know, was the same light brown as the inner circle of the upper deck floor. Here is some artwork for the magnetic lock design on the floor. It may get moved around in this album over time, but currently it's here: 

http://s1004.photobucket.com/user/j...ts/Untitled-1_zps44081433.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

if anyone wants to make decals or use it as a painting template. Should be 10" outer diameter. As for the Robot's controls on the lower deck, I have some drawings for that area here:

http://s1004.photobucket.com/user/j...24ObservatoryWallSmall-1.jpg.html?sort=6&o=32

and

http://s1004.photobucket.com/user/j...5ObservatoryPanels2Small.jpg.html?sort=6&o=35

I've been researching the Jupiter 2s colors 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=405359&highlight=Jupiter+2+colors

and no longer believe greens were used as colors on any major portions of the sets. Even in the lower deck, I think it was all tans. But green is of course "screen correct" at least half the time. 

If I ever do manage to get my hands on a Robot kit (I'm waiting till one becomes available locally??), then I plan on displaying it with a Force Field. Which is coming along, only not as quickly as it would be if I had a Robot kit to drive me. 

http://s1004.photobucket.com/user/j... LIS Robot/33_zps1b8b86be.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## hamiltonpl (Mar 29, 2006)

he was in the center. I am getting a little interested in this approach. Now I am thinking about what to support the magnetic lock disc with.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I want to build my base where the Robot is standing next to the "Robot Power" control panel where the power pack would be charged.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

And the best I can do with the top of the magnetic lock is here:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/user/j.../L30MagneticLockandRobot.jpg.html?sort=6&o=55
and on the following page. For the full size in photobucket, click once on the lower right magnifying glass, then on it again. 

Just got the box for the power/force? indicator on the second force field unit finished, so I thought I'd take a new beauty shot. I'd like to do a small diorama with the Robot and one of these, probably the 1st season version, tho' I sure like the top unit on the 2nd season version. I guess when I get them painted, I'll have a tough choice in deciding which one to keep. Sigh.


----------



## hamiltonpl (Mar 29, 2006)

Starseeker - those two force field units look very impressive. If they are in scale to the Moebius B9 the one you don't want to keep would look really neat with my B9 and the Dr. Smith Figure I intend to display next to it.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

liskorea317 said:


> Thats not a bad idea. In every "cake" pack of CDs or DVD blanks comes a clear plastic disc which can be flush mounted in a base painted in the magnetic lock floor configuration and lit from beneath. That would look cool! Are you listening Fernando Mureb?


Oh yeah!! Great ideas here. It was my intentions to make a glass cage like those from The Keeper episodes, but the idea about the left console of the auxiliary control is making my mind.


----------



## Genos (Mar 1, 2013)

Attached are a couple of pictures of the robot platform and the control panel from episode 1, "The Reluctant Stowaway." The 3-prong receptacle for the robot power pack can clearly be seen in the one picture. The floor has 4 wedge shaped lights.

Gene


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

Genos said:


> Attached are a couple of pictures of the robot platform and the control panel from episode 1, "The Reluctant Stowaway." The 3-prong receptacle for the robot power pack can clearly be seen in the one picture. The floor has 4 wedge shaped lights.
> 
> Gene


Awesome. I want to build that whole panel and magnetic lock.
You could even put the power pack in the console and remove it and place it in the Robot to activate him.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hmmmm....  the whole lower deck in scale with the robot....  nah, too much.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Hmmmm....  the whole lower deck in scale with the robot....  nah, too much.


What about a photo of it behind?


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Chrisisall said:


> What about a photo of it behind?


Hey, good idea!

Hello TSDS!!


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

I think just the robot in the magnetic lock and the panel is enough for me.
Something like what Fernando did with his B9 would suffice for me.


----------



## Genos (Mar 1, 2013)

To me there are three essential elements of this area that make it the robot platform:

The lighted floor immediately below the robot
The lighted bubble/magnetic lock above the robot
The console to the side of the robot

A base that captures these will go a long way.

Gene

OBTW, the lower left corner of the console can just be seen in the picture with the robot and Dr. Smith.:wave:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

A couple screen grabs of the magnetic lock. There's a good color view of the floor section in the J5 episode, I think it was, that I took the colors for the artwork from. There seems to be a darker ring around the outside so I assume that the mag lock would match the yellow with red borders of the reactor hatch on the floor. 

There was also a 2-prong receptacle for the Robot's power pack in that first episode, too, I believe. 

That would be a heck of a display - from the center of the Robot's magnetic lock to the outside end of the Robot control/scanner station would be a radius of about 44"/112 cm. A long way, indeed.


----------



## Genos (Mar 1, 2013)

In this picture from Season 3, Episode 7, The Haunted Lighthouse, the bubble/magnetic lock from the robot platform appears to be missing. :freak: 

The picture does show the floor colors, however. 

Gene


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

I would think the bubble/magnetic lock device would retract into the circular part of the ceiling.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

jimkirk said:


> I would think the bubble/magnetic lock device would retract into the circular part of the ceiling.


More like it was removed for ease of filming stuff.


----------



## hamiltonpl (Mar 29, 2006)

If you light up the Mag Lock floor the lights should pulse by fading in and then out. What circuitry would need to be created to do this automatically? 

Ideas?


----------



## johnF (Aug 31, 2010)

I see that a CD or DVD is the correct diameter of the Floor mag-lock for polar Lights 1/12th B-9, but what would the diameter be for Moebius’s B-9?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Make a scale Jupiter 2 in your yard and have your B9 walking down the ramp to test the soil!


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

Chrisisall said:


> More like it was removed for ease of filming stuff.


I know that it was removed but logically it would retract into the circular section of the roof.
I guess they didn't want Guy Williams hitting his head on the damn thing.
To make it removable wouldn't make sense. 
If they had to liftoff in a hurry they wouldn't have time to reinstall it before lifting off.
Oh I lost my head and forgot this takes place in the IA Universe.


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

If anyone is building the magnetic lock for their Robot, I offer these blueprints to aid them.

















Hope they are of help.:thumbsup:


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Those are NICE! Did you do them yourself or are they from 'official' plans? 
That magnetic lock looks way too complicated for anything I'd want to try to build. But it also shows how good the special effects and prop masters at 20th Century Fox could be when they were turned loose.


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

Wish I could take the credit for them, but they're just something I've found on the Internet that I added to my personal collection over the years. I don't know how official they are, but they do look good!


----------



## Genos (Mar 1, 2013)

starseeker said:


> A couple screen grabs of the magnetic lock. There's a good color view of the floor section in the J5 episode, I think it was, that I took the colors for the artwork from. There seems to be a darker ring around the outside so I assume that the mag lock would match the yellow with red borders of the reactor hatch on the floor.
> 
> There was also a 2-prong receptacle for the Robot's power pack in that first episode, too, I believe.
> 
> That would be a heck of a display - from the center of the Robot's magnetic lock to the outside end of the Robot control/scanner station would be a radius of about 44"/112 cm. A long way, indeed.


starseeker,

Great shots of the dome/magnetic lock for the robot platform! They provide a wealth of detail for this little shown area of the ship.:thumbsup:

If you look at post #28, there's a screen grab of Dr. Smith removing the robot's power pack from the control console. Additionally, post #22 has a good close-up of the robot control console showing the 3-prong receptacle for the power pack. Both are from episode one.

Gene


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

In the first 5 minutes of the 1st episode, the Robot and the power pack receptacle on the control panel have only two slots. Maybe the Robinsons realized at some point that he needed to be grounded. Way too many sparks were always flying off him. 

The magnetic lock ring on the floor is about the same diameter as the circular ring/beam at the center of the ceiling, which is 5 feet, or in 1/6 scale, well, bigger than a cd. Closer to an lp. 

The great clear top portion of the magnetic lock retracted into the ceiling ring/beam.


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

1' foot = 2" inches in 1/6 scale so 5'ft would be 10 inches as starseeker stated in post #16. 
Ron


----------



## johnF (Aug 31, 2010)

rondenning said:


> 1' foot = 2" inches in 1/6 scale so 5'ft would be 10 inches as starseeker stated in post #16.
> Ron


Yup I figured out the size after I posted my question (duh) and just doubled the size of a CD that came out to 91/2 inches.
After I draw it up, I plan on taking a sheet of 5/16 acrylic to my buddy’s shop and have him laser cut and scribe it for me.
If it works out I may make a mold of it for casting and cast the four trapezoid widows in clear. If any one’s interested in something like this let me know.
John


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

johnF said:


> Yup I figured out the size after I posted my question (duh) and just doubled the size of a CD that came out to 91/2 inches.
> After I draw it up, I plan on taking a sheet of 5/16 acrylic to my buddy’s shop and have him laser cut and scribe it for me.
> If it works out I may make a mold of it for casting and cast the four trapezoid widows in clear. If any one’s interested in something like this let me know.
> John


I would definitely be interested in that.
You might even think about having the circular pieces of the bubble lock part laser cut also.
That would be the only thing keeping me from doing that part.
I think the rest would be fairly easy.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Dave in RI said:


> If anyone is building the magnetic lock for their Robot, I offer these blueprints to aid them.
> 
> View attachment 186939
> 
> ...


I revised at least the first one slightly a couple years ago. Newer, possibly cleaner versions are here:

http://s1004.photobucket.com/user/j.../L30MagneticLockandRobot.jpg.html?sort=6&o=55

and on the next two pages.


----------



## hamiltonpl (Mar 29, 2006)

johnF said:


> Yup I figured out the size after I posted my question (duh) and just doubled the size of a CD that came out to 91/2 inches.
> After I draw it up, I plan on taking a sheet of 5/16 acrylic to my buddy’s shop and have him laser cut and scribe it for me.
> If it works out I may make a mold of it for casting and cast the four trapezoid widows in clear. If any one’s interested in something like this let me know.
> John


Good Idea I was thinking about doing the same thing. But why reinvent the wheel?

If you can produce this as you describe at a reasonable cost - count me in. Thank you.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Just to keep things interesting /frustrating (but options available), the magnetic lock ring on the floor was repainted yellow, and that double clear dome structure above it, was removed by season 3. :freak:


----------



## Genos (Mar 1, 2013)

Seaview said:


> Just to keep things interesting /frustrating (but options available), the magnetic lock ring on the floor was repainted yellow, and that double clear dome structure above it, was removed by season 3. :freak:


Seaview,

See posts #30, 31, 32, and 36 in this thread for more discussion on the missing dome structure. 

Do you have a color photo/screen grab of the magnetic lock ring on the floor before it was repainted yellow? What color was it before it was repainted yellow?

Gene


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Seaview said:


> Just to keep things interesting /frustrating (but options available), the magnetic lock ring on the floor was repainted yellow, and that double clear dome structure above it, was removed by season 3. :freak:


LOL,...Such s the world of Irwin Allen. Things appear, disappear, re-appear, expand, contract, shrink, grow, and change color !


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

DCH10664 said:


> LOL,...Such is the world of Irwin Allen. Things appear, disappear, re-appear, expand, contract, shrink, grow, and change color !


He had us, the modelers, in mind! So we had a choice! So no choice was wrong! Bless his heart.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Chrisisall said:


> He had us, the modelers, in mind! So we had a choice! So no choice was wrong! Bless his heart.


LOL,...I like your positive thinking on the matter. :tongue:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

LOL. Me too. :lol:


----------



## Genos (Mar 1, 2013)

Was the robot magnetic lock on the floor a different color than shown above? If yes, what color was it?

Gene

P.S. Don't say it was black and white. :freak:


----------



## Josellas (May 20, 2004)

This is how this B9 build was displayed. A clear acrylic picture frame base was acquired and masked off from the inside and portions painted like you would a Lexan Car Body to reflect the pedestal. Strategic holes were drilled and clear acrylic rods were inserted to fit into the openings at the robot's boot bottoms to keep it stationary. This made it easy to transport the model with ease and left for a nice display stand.
 Josellas


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Josellas said:


> This is how this B9 build was displayed. A clear acrylic picture frame base was acquired and masked off from the inside and portions painted like you would a Lexan Car Body to reflect the pedestal. Strategic holes were drilled and clear acrylic rods were inserted to fit into the openings at the robot's boot bottoms to keep it stationary. This made it easy to transport the model with ease and left for a nice display stand.
> Josellas


Very nice work.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Are you thinking about adding pulsating lights like the stage floor had, it wasn't mentioned in your description.


----------



## Josellas (May 20, 2004)

At that time I was debating illumination, but didn't persue it, duh... I have another in a box waiting for assembly, so now I will purchase the light kit and photo etched pieces and light the base where the battery source will be.
Heh, I should have used a bit more fore thought. That is why it's so good to bounce ideas from you guys, I learn a lot.
Josellas


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

hamiltonpl said:


> If you light up the Mag Lock floor the lights should pulse by fading in and then out. What circuitry would need to be created to do this automatically?
> 
> Ideas?


When I get around to building my B9 I plan on using the Arduino Pro Mini board, barely larger than a quarter, so it will easily fit in the robot, and it has most of the features of the full size board. A notable exception being that the mini has no built in USB for programming it so needs a USB to SDI cable to set up, though there are other more complex solutions. It has 14 digital lines, so one should be available to use PWM to do the base fade. The board is around $6 on Amazon, it claims 3-4 weeks delivery but normally takes about 7-10 days, the cable is on Amazon too for under $15. Just add wires, resistors and LEDs.


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Something like this, but I need to finish the backdrop and loose the bat.








[/URL]


----------

